# Bus stop snow removal



## landscaper1018 (Oct 15, 2014)

Got a call to bid on some bus stops for the county first time i hear of this.
The shelter areas are 8'x6' and the benches 6' they have to be included plus salting.
What could be a good going rate for this.
Thanks.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

A good going rate would be 2times whatever you make with a pickup and two shovelers now. Keep in mind you have to be done before the first people show up for the first bus. Also keep in mind that all those people waiting for buses have nothing better than to stomp on the snow thus making hardpac a major problem. I won't even mention the nasty lawyers fighting for their clients who fall down getting off the bus


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You sure?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes I would like to do a lot of those. OR NOT!!!!


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

5 bucks per shelter.... Or is that to high? Kidding. I would say $55 per stop including salt.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

great pictures Grandview. The other thing to consider is bollards around the stops too.


----------

